# 2cool Photo Contest - Travel / Vacation Photography



## Cutter

Congrats to Charles Helm for his candid sports photo that he photographed and submitted in the last contest. He has chosen the topic of *Travel/Vacation Photography *for this month.

Any Travel or Vacation photo is legal. The criteria for this one can be pretty open, maybe think of taking or submitting a photo that you might see in a travel magazine, brochure, resort ad, or anything that represents a location that you have traveled to or vacationed at.

*Here are the rules. *
1.) The photo *must be your's* or your family's
2.)* Submit one photo per person.*
3.) *Submit the photo to this thread.*
4.) Keep the photo *less than 640 pixels wide* so that we dont have to scroll.

If you have some honorable mentions or if you want everyone's opinion on some photos before you submit, fire up a separate thread and share the out takes and potential entries with us there.

*Photo submissions for this month will end on Monday July 31st, 2006.* After that time, we will take 1 week to vote for a favorite. The winner can help choose the next month's theme.

All photos should be submitted to this thread, but they will also be copied (by pelican, thanks!) in this webshots gallery for easy viewing:
*[url]http://community.webshots.com/album/551859135NRhtta*[/url]

Good luck!


----------



## rshaddix

*San Francisco*

A little different photo of the Golden Gate.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Port Of San Francisco...ferry Building*

*This was taken from an arriving ferry at the Ferry Building ...Port of San Francisco.*

​


----------



## GoingCoastal

Fishermans Isl. Michigan. July 4th 06'

Dave


----------



## mastercylinder60

great photo, daddy-o! san francisco is my favorite place to visit. i never get tired of that place.


----------



## Txfirenfish

My wife took this one in Cabo.


----------



## Flynm

The Grand Canyon

The kids in front @ Pertrified National Park

Crazy in Palo Duro Canyon

Palo Duro's view.


----------



## galbayfisher

Keep'um coming, folks. This one could be a REEEEAAAALLLLL BARNBURNER!!!!!


----------



## Flynm

ok. 2 more. Hawaii pics.


----------



## Flynm

oops, I should've read the rules...

The waterfall is my submission.


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Moon over Indian Ruin*

Took this north of Flagstaff Arizona with my Pentax LX 35mm camera with a 135mm F4 lens.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess

*Hubble Light House*

On a wonderful trip to Boston, we took a side trip up the coastal highway through New Hampshire to York, Maine

Hubble Light House


----------



## GinMan

Cancun Baby!
First on my wife took (Does that count?) , I would've had to have taken the beer out of my hand so I let her take that picture of me.
The second is off of our balcony that I took.
I know I posted 2 pics. Not trying to win. I just love these threads!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

"Cozumel along the Waterfront". Might change it when I get back from vacation on the 26th... if I have the right photo and the time.


----------



## seawings

*Yellowstone:*

A shot of the falls in Yellowstone Park:


----------



## pelican

WhiteH20_Princess said:


> On a wonderful trip to Boston, we took a side trip up the coastal highway through New Hampshire to York, Maine
> 
> Hubble Light House


Wow, now that looks like a postcard!


----------



## pelican

GinMan said:


> Cancun Baby!
> First on my wife took (Does that count?) , I would've had to have taken the beer out of my hand so I let her take that picture of me.
> The second is off of our balcony that I took.
> I know I posted 2 pics. Not trying to win. I just love these threads!


Sure it counts ... rules say taken by you or your family. I just wish we could see the beer.  Paradise!

I always select the first pic if there's multiples, unless stated otherwise?


----------



## pelican

Capt Ray ... beautiful shot.

That's a classic, Richard ... very nice.

And no, I'm not trying to up my post count.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Goff's Caye, off Belieze, this past April.


----------



## Pod

WOW!! I've been out of town a few days and away from the computer. I was surprised to see so many great entrys already. It's 'gonna be a tough decision this month.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*You've got my vote so far!! Just beautiful!!*

Goff's Caye, off Belieze, this past April.
Attached Images


----------



## EastBound

*Son flyfishing for Rainbows*

Fishing for Rainbows


----------



## Pod

I took this pic of my Wife and Daughter relaxing at Mezcalito's on the East side of Cozumel a couple of years ago. Looking at these old pics has me wanting to go back!


----------



## Cutter

Beachscape in Cancun


----------



## baitkiller

*Big Bend National Park*

View of the South Rim. Santa Elena Canyo is visible in the lower middle horizon. It's 32 miles as the crow flies from Santa Elena to the South Rim.

Don


----------



## Ally Gator

*Aspens in Colorado*

This was taken in Golden Gate Canyon. It is between Central City and Estes Park Colorado.


----------



## ttaylor240

*The Way to Travel*

I just had to put this on here. It is my 2yr old son that is infactuated with Airplanes. I felt this fits the "Travel" side of this thread. This photo is blown up and hanging in his room along with several models. This is a 1942 Boeing Steerman, Totally restored, and a BLAST to fly in.....


----------



## pelican

Even if it had nothing to do with the subject (which I think it does) ... that is REALLY one great photo. Composition, color and lighting are really good ... had to be tough from inside the hanger. But the idea of a young boy infatuated with flight and unknown adventure ... priceless. Thanks for sharing that one. 

Bob


----------



## fishphoto

*Bellagio Fountains*

Here's one from 'Vegas.


----------



## jasond02

heres mine. new mexico 2 years ago some deer were hanging out in the front yard of the cabin one morning and was able to get em. sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## rcw

July 3rd, 2006 - Huatulco, Mexico


----------



## ttaylor240

*The Way to Travel*

Thanks a million Bob! We are not photographers, But we were proud of this one, it took my wife several shots before she got this one. We really appreciate the kind words!
PS: We're kinda fond of the lil man too....LOL........

Trey


----------



## RACER

*lil man!*

what a lil man I think it is wonderful but I guess I am just a lil bit one sided on him! that one is my nephew! what a great lil man! ay to go Justin 
LOVE Uncle Gordo


----------



## Guest

Buddy of mine floating the Frio, someone spray painted "Ridin Dirty" on that tube before we rented them.


----------



## rangerjohn

*weekend at the lake*

this is my son just laughing so hard that he fell in over his head and just sat there with a look of "wait this isnt so much fun anymore" ther 1st one would have to be my entry.


----------



## Ally Gator

*Your Son*

That is a really good picture of your son. It is one that you will probably cherish in years to come.


----------



## rangerjohn

absolutely true gator, that is if i dont get tired of looking at it since it is my screen saver/avatar on another site (fixing to be here too probably) and all over the place, lol...


----------



## Be Young

Well I guess I will throw one of my vacation pictures from last week in here.

I'm just a point and shoot guy, dont know anything about photography. I asked for advice here nad got the Panosonic FZ-7 and have been pretty happy with it, I just can't figure all the software to download on disc. I had to take them to Walmart.

This is in Homer, Alaska
It is a wonderful B&B that overlooks Kachemac Bay, Grewingk glacier is on the left and Choclate Drop Mountain on the right.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*I'll Play.........*

Although I don't stand a chance against you guys. These photos are awesome. there are some very, very talented photographers in here,

Aruba, July '06........

T....


----------



## pelican

tmunsch said:


> Although I don't stand a chance against you guys. These photos are awesome. there are some very, very talented photographers in here,
> 
> Aruba, July '06........
> 
> T....


Don't be too self-critical ... that's a great photo. Love the sea spray! 
Bob


----------



## Bruce J

Here's a shot I took of the Spellbound Bowl in the extreme limits area of Crested Butte, Colorado. My two sons and I had just skied it on a beautiful spring morning last year:


----------



## galbayfisher

Bruce, simply awesome. wish you had had someone skiing down the slope to give it that human element. Still awesome.


----------



## Bruce J

Thanks, Gal! I sent you a PM with a picture of my sons at the top of the bowl.


----------



## MsAddicted

Perfect timing since we just got back from the East Cape area of Baja. 

Love that view. (my new avatar also, lol)


----------



## pelican

Awesome, Kaylin! Can't wait to read the report and see some more pics. Or did I miss it?
Bob


----------



## 85LoneStar

*Ozarks*

This photo was taken by my wife during our motorcycle ride, as a pasenger, through the Ozarks.
It makes a great wallpaper for the computer. I often drift off into a daydream re-living the ride while looking at it.


----------



## Pat Pat the Water Rat

*Wildflowers*

Shot on the way to Lake Buchanan. Many of our mini-vacations are centered around seeing the Texas wildflowers in bloom.









Pat Pat the Water Rat


----------



## RustyBrown

*My pick*

Of all the pix (and there were a ton). This is my favorite from my trip to Rocky Mountain National Park. We did not get any color in the sunsets at all and this shot was taken at sunrise with the sun behind me. The color lasted only a minute, but for a change I was ready. I hope you enjoy *Sky on Fire*.


----------



## galbayfisher

I've always said that taking a great photo is 9% talent, 1% equipment and 90% BEING THERE!!

what a terriric shot!


----------



## Cutter

add some luck in that equation if Im shooting  Great shot RB, and thanks for sharing that one with us. 
Voting thread is now up for this months contest


----------



## MsAddicted

Wow Rusty, thats gorgeous.


----------



## WBHB

I like the simplicity of Shed Hunter's "Moon over Indian Ruins". My honorable mention vote goes to ShadDad. I always like seeing photos of San Francisco.

Great job everybody!


----------



## Bellyup

File too large. Sorry


----------



## Priority1

*Memorial Day*

Got to start them young


----------



## Charles Helm

Please ntoe that this was last month's contest -- this month's is "Tell Me a Story."

Cutter -- do you think this should be locked or better to let people continue to comment?


----------

